# Cork Branding Iron



## shoelesst (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello,
I was searching for a solution to marking my wine. I do not label unless I'm giving it away. Here what I can up with. The end of the video is my contact info and how to order. 

https://youtu.be/TnY6YQ6lJ_k

Tony


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 6, 2016)

I use return address labels


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 7, 2016)

cimbaliw said:


> I use return address labels



I use the 1x4 address labels because I got gifted a dozen 100 sheet boxes.


----------



## jburtner (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm using address sized labels too. Put them over the PVC capsule so removal is a no-brainer.

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Mismost (Dec 8, 2016)

jburtner said:


> I'm using address sized labels too. Put them over the PVC capsule so removal is a no-brainer.
> 
> Cheers!
> -johann



a most excellent idea Johann!


----------



## shoelesst (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello,
We are now producing side cork branding irons and they are coming out very nicely. 
Here is one I just got for my Cabernet Sav-Zin blend. 


www.shapeways.com/shops/wine-cork-branding-irons.


----------



## Yettiman (Jun 3, 2018)

shoelesst said:


> Hello,
> I was searching for a solution to marking my wine. I do not label unless I'm giving it away. Here what I can up with. The end of the video is my contact info and how to order.
> 
> 
> ...



Genius, I love it.

I was looking for a way to date my wines, without wasting labels. This is it.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jun 11, 2018)

If I don’t make up a label, I use a gold felt pen. After use, the ink will need to be rubbed off with a small dab of turps and the bottle over wiped with meths then washed.


----------



## stickman (Jun 11, 2018)

I use a silver Sharpie marker, it scrubs off easily with a Magic Eraser sponge or even a Scotch Brite pad.


----------

